# b7410 clutch doesnt quite let gears stop



## Clem (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a 7410 i bought used last year
runs great, but the clutch doesnt seem to quite disengage
looked through the posts here, seems a common problem is a unit that has sat might
have some sticking of the plate to the flywheel

mine is quite useable, but when i clutch it, i have to shift into 1st with a little gear bumping, then move from there to whatever gear i want

i just dont want to damage something by ignoring a problem
after reading some posts im thinking i might do something like hold the clutch open
with the engine running for some shor periods of time, maybe it has some rust deposits/etc, and that would clean it off

if i decide to replace is it something a handy guy can do on his own?
do you need to split the unit, and dis that require chain hoists/etc?


----------

